# Hey heres our new puppy.



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

here she is the day we got her july 8 2005 

dlne


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww congratulations! shes awesome! so cute and tiny  whatd u name her


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She's beautiful! :wink:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

actually we haven't named her any suggestions


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Aw congrats She is adorable


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow she looks like a MAISY ow ow ow or BARBIE call her BARBIE!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She so cute!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i was thinking maybe another flower name after daisey..maybe lilly or rose or rosey


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

How cute! How old? how much dose she weigh? Details! :lol: I think your chihuahua is stunning!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she looks like a little red pansy to me... Or a petunia


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's very cute!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

sooooooo cute! i think i wont bother trying with the name suggestions because im just useless! lol but anyways shes gorgeous! you should be very pleased!!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

OMG I'm in love! :love1:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!! She's so precious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's adorable, a real cutie. Some suggestions of names I haven't seen on this forum - Trixy (meaning Blessed) or Amy (meaning Much loved), or Bessy (meaning God's earth) or Bonnie (meaning sweet & good).


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow she is super tiny ad cute - how old is she ? :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

She is super super cute!!! Congrats on your new addition!! I like the name Rose :wink:


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

How sweet :wave: :wave:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Soooooooo adorable! Dasey must be happy!!!! So happy for ya that you got another


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so happy for you!! She is so adorable!! I agree, another flower name would nice.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks and shes so cool and great shes 2 mouths


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful. I'm so glad you got another dog because obviously you and your family have a lot of love to give. Dasey is probably looking down and smiling at you right now.  

I like Rosie or Sweet Pea for a name. Or Daffodil and call her Daffy. And I'm quite partial to Lily, of course.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is lovely.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she looks stunning!!!

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw what a sweet lil thing! what names do you like so far?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She is beautiful. More pictures soon please. As far as names go, I have no ideas but I do think another flower name might be nice.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is too cute. I am so glad that you got yourself another chi. I know I can't live without them. Let us know what you name her. 

Leslie


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont see a pic but I am happy for you! :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> I dont see a pic but I am happy for you! :wave:


Neither do I, but I'm really really happy for you too!


----------

